# Uga bowl game



## flowingwell (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a funny feeling that we are going to be matched up with Louisville in either the gator or music city bowl.  The Grantham vs Uga would be interesting plus the entire state of Georgia despises Petrino.  It is all about selling tickets, just a hunch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds about right.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds about right.



Yep.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2014)

Probly a good match up. If CMR loses another bowl game there is going to be more rumbling for his head


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2014)

I would like another crack at Michigan State. Ain't gonna' happen this year though.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 7, 2014)

I think we are going to Nashville and we play louisville. I hope we do and i hope we beat them. UoL fans are quite obnoxious. Just saying.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd like to see that matchup.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2014)

UGA is going to the same bowl game as Tech and every other team not in the 4 game playoff.


The Who Cares bowl.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> UoL fans are quite obnoxious. Just saying.








​

Sayin'...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 7, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> UGA is going to the same bowl game as Tech and every other team not in the 4 game playoff.
> 
> 
> The Who Cares bowl.



I don't care about the bowl, but wouldn't mind playing Louisville.  I just wish we were playing in Atl bc I would be able to go instead of watching it on tv.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 7, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> ​
> 
> Sayin'...



I thought it was obtuse?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2014)

One thing about the Belk Hudson bowl is the great tradition.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 7, 2014)

I had tolded you so, I had a feeling we were gonna get Petrino and grantham!  You dream all year of that trip to Charlotte to finally decide the belk bowl title!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One thing about the Belk Hudson bowl is the great tradition.



At least we don't have to watch it in pj's. Who needs those bowl games that start before noon or last until midnight anyway.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2014)

This was so predictable.  It's like the WWE, using the whole Grantham/UGA breakup as a faux rivalry.  Not to mention Charlotte will probably be 40 degrees and raining.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 7, 2014)

What a disappointment! LSU and Auburn both get better bowls. Oh well. I hope this is a wake up call for Richt or I'll be calling for his head.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 7, 2014)

That's what ya get when you choke on chicken... Gator.... And gnats.....


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 7, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I had tolded you so, I had a feeling we were gonna get Petrino and grantham!  You dream all year of that trip to Charlotte to finally decide the belk bowl title!





Bitteroot said:


> That's what ya get when you choke on chicken... Gator.... And gnats.....


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 7, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> UGA is going to the same bowl game as Tech and every other team not in the 4 game playoff.
> 
> 
> The Who Cares bowl.



You got that right.

Dang, even the Gator bowl has more tradition.

Wonder how much time Louisville is going to spend practice receiving the pooch kick?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 8, 2014)

This may be a bowl game to miss. Not interested at all. I could care less about Petrino or Grantham, we just have an average team with a below average coach, who can not win a bowl game.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I am going to go and take my eldest son. Its only 2 hours up the road and you got to support your team in good and bad times.

I have never been to a bowl game besides the Sugar when we played FSU.

Was a little surprised at the cost of the tickets though. you think they would sell more at a cheaper price to fill the place up?


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 8, 2014)

The Belk Bowl........

-Very disappointed by this but, frankly, UGA got what it deserved.
-Another season of not living up to expectations and losing games we shouldn't have lost.
-Another season of not being prepared each and every week and a coach that seems to not inspire the best out of his players.

If UGA loses this bowl game, I think finally the boos from the fan base will become too deafening for McGarity to ignore.

Whether you're a CMR fan or not, you have to admit that the Ga Tech game just gave his detractors even more ammunition.  We know it and CMR knows it.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 8, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> The Belk Bowl........
> 
> -Very disappointed by this but, frankly, UGA got what it deserved.
> -Another season of not living up to expectations and losing games we shouldn't have lost.
> ...



Honestly what we're your realistic expectations in early august? I had hopes of 12-0 but realistically thought we would be 7-5. We had a depleted defense mainly secondary but we lost a big dtackle in the summer also. We also lost a qb who owns nearly every statistical sec record. We had to rely on a freshman back to carry us most of the way thru the season. Were there some stupid coaching calls yes but had we been able to stop or hinder other opponents run game in any way we would have been far better off.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 8, 2014)

You guys want to call for anyone's head it should be the officiating crew from the sc game that one called back gurley td cost us a trip to atl.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Honestly what we're your realistic expectations in early august? I had hopes of 12-0 but realistically thought we would be 7-5. We had a depleted defense mainly secondary but we lost a big dtackle in the summer also. We also lost a qb who owns nearly every statistical sec record. We had to rely on a freshman back to carry us most of the way thru the season. Were there some stupid coaching calls yes but had we been able to stop or hinder other opponents run game in any way we would have been far better off.



I don't get it either.  Even with a defense that lost almost 10 players to either players quitting or injury or dismissal, they were better than 2013.  Gaillard and Thompson are good enough to make opposing offenses pay for constant double teams of the OLB's or DE's, so UGA will better at run support and against the pass next year.  

The offense will be much more balanced with  the talent coming in at WR.  Van Jefferson, Michael Chigbu, and Darius Slayton will be ready to play as freshman and Terry Godwin is considered to quicker, smoother, and just as fast as Malcolm Mitchell at scouts.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't take my word on the WR's listen to Chad Simmons.



> The future is looking brighter at Georgia when talking guys who catch passes.
> 
> Georgia has seven commitments right now who could be catching passes for the Dawgs down the road. Some could end up on defense too, but the group is strong, and Darius Slayton is still out there with UGA right there on his list.
> 
> ...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought the kid from Griffin backed out?  I could be wrong.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Honestly what we're your realistic expectations in early august? I had hopes of 12-0 but realistically thought we would be 7-5. We had a depleted defense mainly secondary but we lost a big dtackle in the summer also. We also lost a qb who owns nearly every statistical sec record. We had to rely on a freshman back to carry us most of the way thru the season. Were there some stupid coaching calls yes but had we been able to stop or hinder other opponents run game in any way we would have been far better off.



You probably made the 7-5 prediction thinking SC, Fla and Tenn would be better. Once everyone really seen how weak the East was, it was ours for the taking and it didn't happen. No way anybody in the east was better than we were even without Gurley.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 8, 2014)

Again like me and a few other actual dog fans have said how many of these "star players" showed up and what's become of them over the years? Nothing. It's not the players..richt can't develop them once they are there. Except for the occasional superstar (gurley/stafford) it's the same every year. I've read countless articles like that lol. I had it to a few of yuns through thick and thin Yall stick by the dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 8, 2014)

But on topic..go cards lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 8, 2014)

Nah Uga will win that one I can't stand petrino he's a sleezeball no doubt.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't think this Bowl will affect CMR's job status in any way. This is a game, that regardless of what the players and coaches say, they do not want to be in. It is a big deal for Louisville to get in any kind of bowl and they will come into Charlotte ready to play.
If we beat them 50 to nothing or they beat us 50 to nothing, I just don't seeing it having much relevance on any thing.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2014)

I see no motivation for us in this game. Grantham knows our offense. I give it to the cards in a close one.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think this Bowl will affect CMR's job status in any way. This is a game, that regardless of what the players and coaches say, they do not want to be in. It is a big deal for Louisville to get in any kind of bowl and they will come into Charlotte ready to play.
> If we beat them 50 to nothing or they beat us 50 to nothing, I just don't seeing it having much relevance on any thing.



I agree.  You can never tell about how bowl games are going to turn out.  One thing this year is that we don't have a bunch of guys that are high on draft boards.  I think we have a couple guys, but the rest of them can use this game as one last impression for the draft.  We also have a bunch of young guys (mainly in the backfield) that won't let us down with their effort.  After this game, we will have played 2, 3, and 4 in the ACC.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Dec 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is a big deal for Louisville to get in any kind of bowl...



This truly made me laugh out loud.  If you think going to the Belk Bowl to play UGA is a big deal, you really don't have a clue about your opponent.    Hopefully UGA coaches and players know a bit more about their opponent than you.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> I see no motivation for us in this game. Grantham knows our offense. I give it to the cards in a close one.



If the weather is bad, I could see that.  If the weather is good, Chubb and Michel will have 400+ yards and dawgs win big (as long as they hold onto the ball).


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

GrumpyOldMan said:


> This truly made me laugh out loud.  If you think going to the Belk Bowl to play UGA is a big deal, you really don't have a clue about your opponent.    Hopefully UGA coaches and players know a bit more about their opponent than you.



I don't think Playing UGA has anything to do with it, It would be a big deal to them if they were playing Western Kentucky. I have followed Louisville closely for 30 years, as I do not live that far from there. I was not talking about the quality of their team, but the fact that they have been to less than 20 bowls in the history of the program and with the exception of 3 of them most were Liberty bowls or less.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I don't get it either.  Even with a defense that lost almost 10 players to either players quitting or injury or dismissal, they were better than 2013.  Gaillard and Thompson are good enough to make opposing offenses pay for constant double teams of the OLB's or DE's, so UGA will better at run support and against the pass next year.
> 
> The offense will be much more balanced with  the talent coming in at WR.  Van Jefferson, Michael Chigbu, and Darius Slayton will be ready to play as freshman and Terry Godwin is considered to quicker, smoother, and just as fast as Malcolm Mitchell at scouts.



Mostly this ^. The Dawgs averaged 36.7 points per game this year with a mediocre but adequate QB. That's enough points scored to win every game.

Where I see the improvement coming next year is on the D side of the ball. Hope one of our Frosh QB's can step up and not make a lot of throwing mistakes. If so we could be in the hunt next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

Mitchell, Floyd and Jenkins are returning as well.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Dec 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It would be a big deal to them if they were playing Western Kentucky.



Well, you tried to recover then made the statement it would be a big deal for them to play Western Kentucky in a bowl game.   LOL!  

I have family there, and it spans a heck of a lot more than 30 years.   If you really had a pulse on their fan base, you would know they are as let down with the Belk Bowl as UGA fans.

To be honest, I'm not sure what they expected though.  They made a decent showing in their first year in the ACC, but I think Belk is right on par with their performance.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Mitchell, Floyd and Jenkins are returning as well.



They have already declared that they are coming back?


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 8, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Mostly this ^. The Dawgs averaged 36.7 points per game this year with a mediocre but adequate QB. That's enough points scored to win every game.
> 
> Where I see the improvement coming next year is on the D side of the ball. Hope one of our Frosh QB's can step up and not make a lot of throwing mistakes. *If so we could be in the hunt next year.*



Well, the Kool-Aid is out already.  Let's revisit this again next year this time.  Let's see what the excuses will be then.  This program ain't going nowhere under CMR.  Yes, the talent might be there but it always is; and it never develops into anything.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

Blah,Blah, Blah on the recruits.  We get top 10 classes every year, and the results are the same.  By the way, next year will be the last chance for most of the "ring team" recruits of 2012. (Those that are left)  To me, the coaching cost us two games this year.  South Carolina and Tech.  Every team in the SEC (except Alabama) got spanked bad this year cause they thought they were better than the spankee.  That was our Fla. game.  You might say it is Richt's fault we were not ready to play against Fla., but it happened to everybody save Bama.  Anyway, back to the bowl game, who cares.  We lost to Tech.  A one point or fifty point win over Louisville aint gonna make me feel better about that.  Also, Bryce Ramsey is going to be the QB for years baring injury.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> They have already declared that they are coming back?



Yep!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Blah,Blah, Blah on the recruits.  We get top 10 classes every year, and the results are the same.  By the way, next year will be the last chance for most of the "ring team" recruits of 2012. (Those that are left)  To me, the coaching cost us two games this year.  South Carolina and Tech.  Every team in the SEC (except Alabama) got spanked bad this year cause they thought they were better than the spankee.  That was our Fla. game.  You might say it is Richt's fault we were not ready to play against Fla., but it happened to everybody save Bama.  Anyway, back to the bowl game, who cares.  We lost to Tech.  A one point or fifty point win over Louisville aint gonna make me feel better about that.  Also, Bryce Ramsey is going to be the QB for years baring injury.


 the 2013 class has also lost 9 to date that are not on campus as well if I'm correct...... As far as the bowl game it's another chance for me to watch my Dawgs get onb the field until the G day game so I'll be watching and actually cant wait! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

GrumpyOldMan said:


> Well, you tried to recover then made the statement it would be a big deal for them to play Western Kentucky in a bowl game.   LOL!
> 
> I have family there, and it spans a heck of a lot more than 30 years.   If you really had a pulse on their fan base, you would know they are as let down with the Belk Bowl as UGA fans.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure what they expected though.  They made a decent showing in their first year in the ACC, but I think Belk is right on par with their performance.



I had nothing to recover from. The truth is Louisville is either a stepping stone for good coaches are a refuge to people of Petrino,s Character. I have attended Louisville games and have pulled for them. 30 years ago you were lucky if you heard Football mentioned by their fans. The point is and will not change, that the Louisville fans are a lot more excited about that game than the Georgia fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I had nothing to recover from. The truth is Louisville is either a stepping stone for good coaches are a refuge to people of Petrino,s Character. I have attended Louisville games and have pulled for them. 30 years ago you were lucky if you heard Football mentioned by their fans. The point is and will not change, that the Louisville fans are a lot more excited about that game than the Georgia fans.


 You are correct! They will be ready for the Dawgs...


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Blah,Blah, Blah on the recruits.  We get top 10 classes every year, and the results are the same.  By the way, next year will be the last chance for most of the "ring team" recruits of 2012. (Those that are left)  To me, the coaching cost us two games this year.  South Carolina and Tech.  Every team in the SEC (except Alabama) got spanked bad this year cause they thought they were better than the spankee.  That was our Fla. game.  You might say it is Richt's fault we were not ready to play against Fla., but it happened to everybody save Bama.  Anyway, back to the bowl game, who cares.  We lost to Tech.  A one point or fifty point win over Louisville aint gonna make me feel better about that.  Also, Bryce Ramsey is going to be the QB for years baring injury.



How many players of those top 10 classes did something to get themselves suspended or thrown off the team, that wouldn't have even gotten themselves any loss of playing time on other teams?  Point is that no matter who the coach is, those suspension rules are set forth by UGA, not the coaches.  Richt and UGA suspends a player for doing something wrong, no matter who the player is.  If Nick Chubb would have shot the windows out of several buildings on school, stolen some crab legs, yelled obscenities about something he had been accused of doing forcefully on a girl, he would not be playing for UGA anymore.  I guess you guys want a coach that wins at all costs and looks the other way when the young men under his care, that his parents expected you to mold and watch, do things that are wrong.  Myself, I am glad UGA has a good coach who has morals and is willing to do what is right and still wins a bunch of games and if not for a few bad bounces would have a NC.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Yep!



Good for them. I thought both of them could use another year, but also couldnt blame them for taking the money.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2014)

sure about Floyd?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> sure about Floyd?



Everything I've heard is he's staying


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

Sources Close to the Georgia Football program report...
Malcolm Mitchell, Jordan Jenkins and Leonard Floyd will not enter the 
NFL Draft. All three have said they will play for the Dawgs again next season! 
Loyal to the "G"


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good. He is still young. Could use some more size and experience.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

I think it will be good for all of them and hopefully they all get diplomas.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think it will be good for all of them and hopefully they all get diplomas.



and not get hurt, in todays world when you try to the right thing it always seams to back fire


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 9, 2014)

Go ahead and add another L to your schedule (and it doesn't stand for Louisville)


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 9, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> malcolm mitchell, jordan jenkins and leonard floyd will not enter the
> nfl draft. All three have said they will play for the dawgs again next season!



suhweet!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel back said:


> and not get hurt, in todays world when you try to the right thing it always seams to back fire



Yes, hopefully they can go without injury next season.  I wonder if the school will purchase any insurance policies for these players.  A precedence has certainly be set.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yes, hopefully they can go without injury next season.  I wonder if the school will purchase any insurance policies for these players.  A precedence has certainly be set.



UGA spent what 40k for Gurley's policy, so I am thinking a few k can go along way towards a policy for each guy. I don't think any of the 3 mentioned were anywhere near ready to play pro ball, so very glad they are returning. Nervous about our run stopping big uglies and inside backers, who were on skates this year too often.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> UGA spent what 40k for Gurley's policy, so I am thinking a few k can go along way towards a policy for each guy. I don't think any of the 3 mentioned were anywhere near ready to play pro ball, so very glad they are returning. Nervous about our run stopping big uglies and inside backers, who were on skates this year too often.



I heard it was somewhere in the neighborhood of $75K right before he came back from his suspension.  I don't know if those guys are projected as high in the NFL draft as Gurley.  I thought I saw some boards saying Floyd in the 1st round.  I think Jenkins could have 1st round potential.  I think both guys could use another year.  I know Jenkins trimmed down on purpose, but I think Floyd could use a little more size too.  You can also look at what happened to Ogletree after he went into the league.  He got a lot bigger and pretty quickly I might add.  Floyd could do the same thing.  I think he could have been 1st round and IMO you can never blame a guy for leaving early and being a 1st round pick.

Next year, I think we will be solid at running back.  Who knows how Marshall will look?  My guess is he will be the 3rd guy at best.  We will have a bunch of young guys fighting for receiver positions behind Mitchell and JSW.  Losing David Andrews will hurt and a couple other offensive lineman.  I think we got other guys that can step into the those O-line positions.  It will be interesting to see how the defense shakes out.  With Jenkins and Floyd coming back, we still have Carter and Bellamy.  I think we also got some inside guys that got some playing time and some playing time on special teams.  Our secondary can only get better.  

My biggest concern is the QB position.  I agree with most in that I think it will be Ramsey's job to lose.  We will be run first like we were this year, but you still need a QB that can win you the game if need be.  I honestly see us being about the same as this year.  We will win a couple good games, lose a couple games we shouldn't and probably lose to a higher rated team somewhere.  Richt will win a minimum of 9 games next year.  I don't know that we will win enough to win the east?  We do have Auburn and Bama out of the West next year which will be tough games.  In the end, I am sure everybody will be screaming fire CMR like they do every year.


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I heard it was somewhere in the neighborhood of $75K right before he came back from his suspension.  I don't know if those guys are projected as high in the NFL draft as Gurley.  I thought I saw some boards saying Floyd in the 1st round.  I think Jenkins could have 1st round potential.  I think both guys could use another year.  I know Jenkins trimmed down on purpose, but I think Floyd could use a little more size too.  You can also look at what happened to Ogletree after he went into the league.  He got a lot bigger and pretty quickly I might add.  Floyd could do the same thing.  I think he could have been 1st round and IMO you can never blame a guy for leaving early and being a 1st round pick.
> 
> Next year, I think we will be solid at running back.  Who knows how Marshall will look?  My guess is he will be the 3rd guy at best.  We will have a bunch of young guys fighting for receiver positions behind Mitchell and JSW.  Losing David Andrews will hurt and a couple other offensive lineman.  I think we got other guys that can step into the those O-line positions.  It will be interesting to see how the defense shakes out.  With Jenkins and Floyd coming back, we still have Carter and Bellamy.  I think we also got some inside guys that got some playing time and some playing time on special teams.  Our secondary can only get better.
> 
> My biggest concern is the QB position.  I agree with most in that I think it will be Ramsey's job to lose.  We will be run first like we were this year, but you still need a QB that can win you the game if need be.  I honestly see us being about the same as this year.  We will win a couple good games, lose a couple games we shouldn't and probably lose to a higher rated team somewhere.  Richt will win a minimum of 9 games next year.  I don't know that we will win enough to win the east?  We do have Auburn and Bama out of the West next year which will be tough games.  In the end, I am sure everybody will be screaming fire CMR like they do every year.



So...losing a couple of games we shouldn't is OK?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> So...losing a couple of games we shouldn't is OK?




For most... 

That's just the way of Mark Richt...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> So...losing a couple of games we shouldn't is OK?



No, I certainly did not say that.  I don't think it is ok.  Just something that will probably happen given the nature of next year's football team.  If we go undefeated or 1 loss, I would be shocked.  I would be very happy, but shocked.  

Next season, I see us splitting the Auburn/Alabama games, probably lose 1 other East game and the Tech game a toss up in Atl.  Richt does have a very good record against Tech and seeing as they won this year, I would give us the slight advantage.  Depending on how the other East teams do against other opponents, I could see us barely making it to Atlanta or just missing out on Atlanta like this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

Tennessees freshman that came to Athens this year and nearly won will be one more year bigger stronger faster. Sorry but Uga loses that one. The chance to take the east has past Uga. I see tennessee coming back next year and so on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I see tennessee coming back next year and so on.




You Vols have been saying that for how MANY years now??

You've had the best season you have had since 2010 and you are back next season?

The ONLY reason why it's your best season is you only LOST 6 games compared to 7!


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> No, I certainly did not say that.  I don't think it is ok.  Just something that will probably happen given the nature of next year's football team.  If we go undefeated or 1 loss, I would be shocked.  I would be very happy, but shocked.
> 
> Next season, I see us splitting the Auburn/Alabama games, probably lose 1 other East game and the Tech game a toss up in Atl.  Richt does have a very good record against Tech and seeing as they won this year, I would give us the slight advantage.  Depending on how the other East teams do against other opponents, I could see us barely making it to Atlanta or just missing out on Atlanta like this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tennessees freshman that came to Athens this year and nearly won will be one more year bigger stronger faster. Sorry but Uga loses that one. The chance to take the east has past Uga. I see tennessee coming back next year and so on.



Like we didn't play a bunch of freshmen this year.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tennessees freshman that came to Athens this year and nearly won will be one more year bigger stronger faster. Sorry but Uga loses that one. The chance to take the east has past Uga. I see tennessee coming back next year and so on.



You could say the same thing about our freshmen. Chubb, Michel and Carter will all be bigger, stronger and faster.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

riprap said:


>



Same to you.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> You could say the same thing about our freshmen. Chubb, Michel and Carter will all be bigger, stronger and faster.



Stop that alaustin, you know that ut is the only team that had freshmen this year. You left out Blazovich and Mckenzie.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tennessees freshman that came to Athens this year and nearly won will be one more year bigger stronger faster. Sorry but Uga loses that one. The chance to take the east has past Uga. I see tennessee coming back next year and so on.



Hope for a cure to insanity springs eternal!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Stop that alaustin, you know that ut is the only team that had freshmen this year. You left out Blazovich and Mckenzie.



I did.  Both are going to be good for a while.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Stop that alaustin, you know that ut is the only team that had freshmen this year. You left out Blazovich and Mckenzie.



Also, Dominic Sanders, Malcolm Parrish, Aaron Davis, Jordan Davis.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2014)

How many are y'all losing off your o line and do you have the guys to replace them?



IMO that has been the reason for Uga's success on offense this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Also, Dominic Sanders, Malcolm Parrish, Aaron Davis, Jordan Davis.



One day we will have as many freshmen as ut.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> How many are y'all losing off your o line and do you have the guys to replace them?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that has been the reason for Uga's success on offense this year.



I know we are losing David Andrews, our center.  Not sure who is going to replace him.  He will be the most missed on the OL.  I think Kolton Houston is a senior and he is requesting an extra year because of that whole steroid issue.  Mark Beard is another, but he rotated with Kolton Houston a lot (I believe).  We got a couple freshman in last year's class that will be good, but need some reps.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One day we will have as many freshmen as ut.



Next year we are going to have a bunch of new freshmen too!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> How many are y'all losing off your o line and do you have the guys to replace them?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that has been the reason for Uga's success on offense this year.



I checked the two deep chart and there were 4 seniors on it, 2 were starters. The biggest loss will be Andrews. I believe the o-line will not drop off much depending on who replaces Andrews.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

Chubb can't get any bigger or he will be Johnny bravo!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

Talent is not our issue, keeping people well and in line with the tough UGA Policy is.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re:*

All the talent, even everyone staying out of trouble, won't help UGA unless the coaches and players are no longer satisfied with just being slightly better than mediocre!  We need a team that wants to be great!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

Let's revisit this next year dawg fans. Yall have had the talent on is since fulmer left. We all know..or those of us who wanna be honest with ourselves and not just bash schools cause that's what they do..that the product on the field now for tennessee is far beyond what it has been for years now. Uga hasn't won it all with ut down and they def won't with us up. That's an automatic win. Can't yall see te diff in COACHING when Yall watched the Uga/tn game? Jones got his team of freshman to come into Athens and nearly take yall. Top 25 team yall are not. Nat champ team most def yall are not.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't care who Uga has coming back or coming in as recruits yall will never have a qb as talented as stafford or a rb as good as gurley. And also I've some highly picked defensive guys come outta there. So be honest with y'all's self for once. Coaching is what wins games.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Let's revisit this next year dawg fans. Yall have had the talent on is since fulmer left. We all know..or those of us who wanna be honest with ourselves and not just bash schools cause that's what they do..that the product on the field now for tennessee is far beyond what it has been for years now. Uga hasn't won it all with ut down and they def won't with us up. That's an automatic win. Can't yall see te diff in COACHING when Yall watched the Uga/tn game? Jones got his team of freshman to come into Athens and nearly take yall. Top 25 team yall are not. Nat champ team most def yall are not.



No problem discussing this next year.  You are lucky to be bowl eligible and you are talking about top 25 and national championships.  Your coach just got a raise for going 6-6?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care who Uga has coming back or coming in as recruits yall will never have a qb as talented as stafford or a rb as good as gurley. And also I've some highly picked defensive guys come outta there. So be honest with y'all's self for once. Coaching is what wins games.



You should care who we have coming back.  Nick Chubb is going to run all over your sophomore team.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> You should care who we have coming back.  Nick Chubb is going to run all over your sophomore team.



Like a runaway freight train.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care who Uga has coming back or coming in as recruits yall will never have a qb as talented as stafford or a rb as good as gurley. And also I've some highly picked defensive guys come outta there. So be honest with y'all's self for once. Coaching is what wins games.



So,,, Butch Jones is a better coach than Richt? Please show us some data to back that claim up...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Like a runaway freight train.



Yes sir.  He is a good kid too.  As long as he stays healthy, we will be good to go.  He will not get into any trouble.  You can take that one to the bank.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

Need to revisit this when ut is relevant. ut fans talking about UGA coaches, after the fiasco they have been for years is too funny.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 9, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Sources Close to the Georgia Football program report...
> Malcolm Mitchell, Jordan Jenkins and Leonard Floyd will not enter the
> NFL Draft. All three have said they will play for the Dawgs again next season!
> Loyal to the "G"



Jenkins and Floyd coming back is huge.  We will still be thin at the Mike Backer though.

WR's will be strong next year, maybe as strong as last year...even with the loss of Bennett and Conley....Mitchell is hopefull getting back to the old MM not to mention there are a couple of guys coming in that are SEC ready now.  Just a matter of whether or not Ramsey is tuned in to his game. 



SpotandStalk said:


> How many are y'all losing off your o line and do you have the guys to replace them?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that has been the reason for Uga's success on offense this year.



Losing Andrews is the big loss on the OL and it could make a huge impact.  We lost him for a few downs in the UF game, and the middle got blown upo bad.  The rest of the OL will be ok, if not better...Pyke, Kublanow, Theus...Isaiah Wynn got some snaps in this year and he is probably going to wind up a starter for 2015--maybe use him at center...Dyshon Sims showed some prospects as a guard but still needs some work....Hunter Long will have a part as well, but I do not have as much information on him.  All in all, I think the OL could be decent next year.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> So,,, Butch Jones is a better coach than Richt? Please show us some data to back that claim up...



He did win one more game than he did last year too?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Need to revisit this when ut is relevant.



When might that be?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> When might that be?



In the year 2525, if man is still  alive.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> In the year 2525, if man is still  alive.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care who Uga has coming back or coming in as recruits yall will never have a qb as talented as stafford or a rb as good as gurley. And also I've some highly picked defensive guys come outta there. So be honest with y'all's self for once. Coaching is what wins games.



Never? 

What about this guy?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread reminds me.  I've got to buy my wife some perfume tomorrow



T


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

Chubb is gonna be beast I give yall that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

I got a bet with dually on here for some big v so tennessee better show up next year haha!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2014)

Tennessee always show up when they play Georgia.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Chubb is gonna be beast I give yall that.



But not as good as Gurley?  You did say never.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> This thread reminds me.  I've got to buy my wife some perfume tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> T



I don't believe I would tell her that.


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2014)

Tennessee fans don't have much to crow about. However it's easy to set back and laugh at us because we have the most stable program in the SEC east and we lose or barely squeak by teams who are not satisfied with their program and are trying to get better. Well...maybe SC is satisfied, not sure. I'm sure they have a little harder time recruiting than we do.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 9, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Never?
> 
> What about this guy?



Ramsey and Park are also more talented arm-wise than Murray was, but only time will tell if they have it between the ears.  The Eason kid has it all at only 16.  Watching video, he steps up and makes throws into windows the size of pickle jars.  When he rolls out of the pocket, he flips the ball falling way from defenders 50 yards, and instead of throwing it up for grabs, he drops it in places where only his receiver can catch it.  If Eason does not start UGA first game in 2016, it would be shocking.  Eason is Aaron Murray with Mettenberger's size and a better arm.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> But not as good as Gurley?  You did say never.



I say no not as good.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 10, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Ramsey and Park are also more talented arm-wise than Murray was, but only time will tell if they have it between the ears.  The Eason kid has it all at only 16.  Watching video, he steps up and makes throws into windows the size of pickle jars.  When he rolls out of the pocket, he flips the ball falling way from defenders 50 yards, and instead of throwing it up for grabs, he drops it in places where only his receiver can catch it.  If Eason does not start UGA first game in 2016, it would be shocking.  Eason is Aaron Murray with Mettenberger's size and a better arm.



I think you are right on Eason.  I think he will be like Stafford in that he will probably have to wait a game or two and then get the nod.  I don't think Ramsey or Park will ultimately beat him out for the position.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 10, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I say no not as good.



I guess it will depend on how you are measuring, but I think he will be better.  I think he will end up playing more games, getting more yards and being a better player.  I guess we will just have to see though.  

I will be surprised if he doesn't stay all four years because I believe getting his degree is very important to him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 10, 2014)

Well I do think he will be better now that I think about. I think his character is better than Gurleys. I have noticed many times gurley will get up in ppls faces after tackles and just generally acts like a thug. He also would seem to run a few times and go stand on sideline. Whereas Chubb just gets up after a hit and goes to huddle. I think his character is much better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 10, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I got a bet with dually on here for some big v so tennessee better show up next year haha!




Crème Hut and you have a bet with me.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 10, 2014)

what are we bettin on anyway?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> what are we bettin on anyway?



That the Vols won't suck as bad as they did this year??


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 10, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That the Vols won't suck as bad as they did this year??



With the raise Butch just got, they better not.  He is 11-13 at UT with an SEC record of 5-11 and he gets a 2 year extension and a raise?  

And we got dawg fans wanting to fire CMR.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 10, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well I do think he will be better now that I think about. I think his character is better than Gurleys. I have noticed many times gurley will get up in ppls faces after tackles and just generally acts like a thug. He also would seem to run a few times and go stand on sideline. Whereas Chubb just gets up after a hit and goes to huddle. I think his character is much better.



 

Chubb is a good one.  I got to meet him after the Auburn game.  I thought for a minute that he was going to break my hand when he shook it, but I just went back to the tailgate, had a beer and it was all good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> With the raise Butch just got, they better not.  He is 11-13 at UT with an SEC record of 5-11 and he gets a 2 year extension and a raise?
> 
> And we got dawg fans wanting to fire CMR.



I hope HE loses EVERY game! 

Vol scum!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope HE loses EVERY game!
> 
> Vol scum!



all vols are scum


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> With the raise Butch just got, they better not.  He is 11-13 at UT with an SEC record of 5-11 and he gets a 2 year extension and a raise?
> 
> And we got dawg fans wanting to fire CMR.



It's all about perception. Fans that FEEL like they are headed in the right direction and  improving are willing to suffer thru losses if they think there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

Of course, seeing as it's Tennessee we're talking about, i want that light to be an oncoming train.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 10, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That the Vols won't suck as bad as they did this year??




IMHO...they won't. I figure they will be at least one...maybe two games better and beat somebody they should not. So....if I bet that and they ARE. a game better...do I ge an all expense paid trip to the Creme Hut? Or Big V....they both have the best cheese burgers in the western hemisphere...I am partial to Creme Hut though


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2014)

Tenn. would have been better off keeping Fulmer I think.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's all about perception. Fans that FEEL like they are headed in the right direction and  improving are willing to suffer thru losses if they think there is light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Of course, seeing as it's Tennessee we're talking about, i want that light to be an oncoming train.



I would have waited to give him a raise.  Maybe until after a winning season at the very least.  I understand that he was being pursued for the Michigan job, but was he really ever going to take it?  I guess if it was a significant pay raise?  

Either way, I am with you on the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> IMHO...they won't. I figure they will be at least one...maybe two games better and beat somebody they should not. So....if I bet that and they ARE. a game better...do I ge an all expense paid trip to the Creme Hut? Or Big V....they both have the best cheese burgers in the western hemisphere...I am partial to Creme Hut though



I guess 7-5 is not out of the realm of possibility.  He has gone 5-7 and 6-6.  I still say CMR beats him by 3 points like he has the last two years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> what are we bettin on anyway?



I think if I remember dually said uga will win the sec east next year and play for nat title the next. i bet him they wont and tennessee will win the sec east before uga does. Does that right dually I forget. If he wins red lobster it is if I win big v lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I would have waited to give him a raise.  Maybe until after a winning season at the very least.  I understand that he was being pursued for the Michigan job, but was he really ever going to take it?  I guess if it was a significant pay raise?
> 
> Either way, I am with you on the light at the end of the tunnel.



The raise was in part due to his recruiting AND getting us to a bowl game for the first time since 2010. We havnt had the kind of recruits hes pulling in in YEARSSSS and havnt actually looked good onthe field in years. Im good with the raise. Now lets see if he can coach em up in the next few years to earn it.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 11, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> The raise was in part due to his recruiting AND getting us to a bowl game for the first time since 2010. We havnt had the kind of recruits hes pulling in in YEARSSSS and havnt actually looked good onthe field in years. Im good with the raise. Now lets see if he can coach em up in the next few years to earn it.



I agree to some extent.  It will definitely be interesting to see if he earns it.  I think he is much better off at UT than at Michigan.  I would actually have to question his intelligence if he were to have taken that position.  It will be another good game between us next year.  I say either way it will be less than a touchdown.  Hopefully, us by 3.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I agree to some extent.  It will definitely be interesting to see if he earns it.  I think he is much better off at UT than at Michigan.  I would actually have to question his intelligence if he were to have taken that position.  It will be another good game between us next year.  I say either way it will be less than a touchdown.  Hopefully, us by 3.



No way man UT by 14 . I think ill buy some tickets to that game for sure!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 11, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> No way man UT by 14 . I think ill buy some tickets to that game for sure!



So you wanna give me UGA plus 14?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 11, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Ramsey and Park are also more talented arm-wise than Murray was, but only time will tell if they have it between the ears.  The Eason kid has it all at only 16.  Watching video, he steps up and makes throws into windows the size of pickle jars.  When he rolls out of the pocket, he flips the ball falling way from defenders 50 yards, and instead of throwing it up for grabs, he drops it in places where only his receiver can catch it.  If Eason does not start UGA first game in 2016, it would be shocking.  Eason is Aaron Murray with Mettenberger's size and a better arm.



They'll probably redshirt him in 16 to get some separation from park and ramsey


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> So you wanna give me UGA plus 14?



Shoooooot....naw


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 11, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> shoooooot....naw



  :d


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 11, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think if I remember dually said uga will win the sec east next year and play for nat title the next. i bet him they wont and tennessee will win the sec east before uga does. Does that right dually I forget. If he wins red lobster it is if I win big v lol.



That is correct.  For the record, I hate making bets on what 17-22 year old  kids will do, as they are so unpredictable.  I would never have guessed UGA would lose to UF and roll Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2014)

Dually you should be ashamed of yourself for taking money away from ut people. It aint fair I tell you.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Dually you should be ashamed of yourself for taking money away from ut people. It aint fair I tell you.



I know your daddy told you a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I know your daddy told you a fool and his money are soon parted.



Are any of you dogs actually going to this bowl game?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Are any of you dogs actually going to this bowl game?



I know some people who are.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Are any of you dogs actually going to this bowl game?



Please refer to Elfiii's post.. 



> a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Are any of you dogs actually going to this bowl game?



Believe I'll be deer hunting instead.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Are any of you dogs actually going to this bowl game?



Nah taking the kids to the woods for the last week of deer season....


----------

